# [SOLVED] cpuz132 service?



## falafel (Jul 18, 2009)

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7035
Date: 8/9/2009
Time: 12:21:43 AM
User: NEW-440867EEF14\New Owner
Computer:	NEW-440867EEF14
Description:
The cpuz132 service was successfully sent a start control.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


what is this? google searches reveal dubious results. searched for the term on this forum and found nothing.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: cpuz132 service?*

CPU-Z installed?

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

Just installed it, this is in my event viewer

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7035
Date: 8/9/2009
Time: 10:09:10 PM
User: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Computer:	XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Description:
The cpuz132 service was successfully sent a start control.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## michaelbeijer (Nov 26, 2008)

Security Task Manager tells me that I have a driver called '*cpuz132*' in C:\, and gives it a rating of 76/potentially dangerous. I don't know what it is, but I suspect it appeared after installing Speccy. See here: http://forum.piriform.com/index.php?showtopic=27387 Can anyone shed some light on this? Should I remove it? Is it dangerous at all? Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

CPUz is a program that assess basic motherboard info to tell you what is on your system, Models, Manufacturer names Ram speeds and timings. It's not dangerous but if you wish to you can uninstall the Speccy program.


----------

